# Purchasing a New Doe and Buckling! They're Home!



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I am super excited to be adding a new doe (FF yearling) and her buck kid to our herd. We'll hopefully be picking them up next week. I have been looking for quite a while for the "perfect addition" but am very picky. :roll: This doe looks great conformationally and has a wonderful udder!! Very long and "smooth as glass" fore udder. 

Her name is Camanna WO Snow in Spring. She is pure white with blue eyes.
Sire's Pedigree:
SS: MCH/PGCH Little Rascal’s American Hero 
SD: MCH Twin Creeks BW Grand Finale 

Dam: HBF BY Impressive Gal (I am told she has an awesome udder)
DS: Willow Creek Wild Blue Yonder
DD: MCH HBF Charlottes Final Impress'n E 

Dam's Pedigree:
Sire: Hayseed Farm's FA Flash Dancer 
SS: Hayseed Farm's Final Answer 
SD: MCH Gay-Mor's Lucky Native Dancer 

Dam: Camanna RHB Blue Delilah 
DS: Twin Creeks RA Red Hot N Blue 
DD: Camanna AL Angel Heart

Her buck kid's sire is NC PromisedLand Rampage. He is a GCH/ARMCH PromisedLand GoodDay SunShine *M E91 (2*D E91.6) son sired by NC PromisedLand Ram-Beau *S E91. Her buck kid also has blue eyes.

Anyways, I am really excited and just wanted to share! The photos I have are not very good but I will be taking lots of pics when we pick them up.


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

*Re: Purchasing a New Doe and Buckling!*

She sounds lovely - and a very nice pedigree with some very nice animals behind her and her buckling. Very nice additions to your herd. Looking forward to pictures!

Deidre


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Purchasing a New Doe and Buckling!*

you got yourself a steal!! fantastic lines all around!! i bet your just stoked


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Purchasing a New Doe and Buckling!*

congrats .. :thumbup: ..can't wait ..to see the pics..... :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Purchasing a New Doe and Buckling!*

neat! let us see when you get her!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Purchasing a New Doe and Buckling!*

Congrats!

I like RamBeau alot- I have a daughter and a son here :wink:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Purchasing a New Doe and Buckling!*

Congrats!! :leap: Can't wit for pics!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Purchasing a New Doe and Buckling!*

That's awesome! :leap: Congrats! They sound beautiful!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Purchasing a New Doe and Buckling!*

Congrats!! Can't wait to see them!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Purchasing a New Doe and Buckling!*



> I like RamBeau alot- I have a daughter and a son here


The daughter you have of his has freshened right? Or is that another one? If you have a freshened daughter, how do you like her udder? Do you have a picture of it? I can send a pm if you'd prefer.

This boy's full sisters haven't freshened yet but he has some maternal sisters that are permanent champions. I'm watching their website and can't wait to see how their udders turn out. . .

Thanks everyone!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Purchasing a New Doe and Buckling!*

She did freshen this year as a yearling.
Send me an email and I can send you pictures and tell you about it ([email protected])
She is down off our website for some er....personal reasons at the moment :GAAH:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

They're Home! Pics are being uploaded right now. They are really nice! :greengrin: Well not my pictures, but the goats. :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

can't wait... :leap: :thumbup:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Can't wait to see them! :clap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

so where are the pictures ??? I keep checking but there are no pictures *pout*


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Sorry about the delay. . . I was just too tired last night and just got home from a busy day. Okay, here are my lame photos. I hope to get Snow clipped next week and get a 12-hour udder fill. I will have my sister with me and she is a good helper. 









Munching on some hay that I threw down for my cousin's horse.























These were taken right when I put them in the pasture, so they were nervous. . .









Moving is much easier when you have your mom.  You can get a slight idea of how smooth her fore is from this photo.

I thought her buckling was two months old but he is only a month. I'm glad because when I first saw him he looked so small and I was worried about cocci but he's just younger than I thought.

The gal I bought them from is really sweet. She's raised dairy goats for over 35 years (big ones) - sold out, then bought some Nigerians.

She was going to call the buckling Zorro but I am going to ask if we can change it. Any ideas? He has blue eyes so blue with the name would be ideal. The prefix would be Squaw Mountain RP . . .


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Beautiful!! Congrats!!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks! Oh, and I found out his sire is a *B buck, so that is pretty neat. His mom has amazing capacity to her udder for only being a yearling. Can't wait to milk her with those huge teats! :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

he is a nice size for only 4 weeks! wow

I can see why you are pleased. 

I like the name Zorro  But either way you can always call him something different even if his registered name is Zorro


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

lol i like zorro too. but i agree , he doesn't look like one..

i shall ponder..


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm horrible at naming animals.. But they are just beautiful!! I just love pure white goats, Congrats!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

all i can think of is summer storm .. lame i know


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I like the name Zorro too but it just doesn't seem to "fit" him. . . I like Summer Storm, goes along somewhat with his dam's name. Any ideas with blue in it?



> he is a nice size for only 4 weeks! wow


Yeah, he is pretty good sized. His mom is very, very doting - seems to feed him every hour. Spoiled little guy. :roll: His sire is a pretty tall buck. The lady hasn't measured him. Hope this fellow stays within height limits.

I am loving white goats! They are very beautiful! I can't wait to get some decent photos of them. . . these are pretty bad.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

hmmm.. something with blue...

you could do like.. blue ripcurl.. or blue summer.. or blue storm.. or blue lagoon. 

hmmm


----------



## ChestnutGrove (Apr 30, 2009)

Squaw Mountain RP - that is 17 - 18 if you include the space after.

AGS and ADGA I think at 30 (NDGA I think is 35) - so that will leave you with 12 (13 if you took the space out after the RP and ran it as on word).

Blue can be spelled - Blue, Blu - I have seen goats with it as Blu and you understood it stood for blue eyes so it works (not all goats that have blue or blu in the name though are blue-eyed)

With the dam's name being Snow in Spring and the bucks name being Rampage - I thing a weather/storm thing is fitting  

Squaw Mountian RP Blue Storm
Squaw Mountian RP BluSnowStorm
Squaw Mountian RPBlueSnowStorm
Squaw Mountian RPBluSumerStorm 

Deidre :horse:


----------



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

Very nice! I always think the white and gold-colored goats look the best of any coloring in the show ring.

Shannon
Poppy Patch Farm


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my...very pretty girl!

Amazing how single kids grow so well isn't it, he is adorable!

Hmmm...put a pretty set of blonde horns on her and she would look like my Angel!


----------



## Victoria (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice goaties there Olivia!!
So did you decide on a name??
Blue Sky??,
Blue Moon?? Nah, hes not dark...
um..Blue Haze....
Oh well, those are ideas...
BTW..she is really awesome lookin!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Blue Hawai
When Stars Go Blue (country song)
Lookin Blue
And the Storm Blue
Bit'O Blue
Bitter Blue (Cat Stevens Song)
Little Boy Blue
Baby Blue(Bob Dylan song)
Out of the Blue
Blue Jean :ROFL: you could even spell it like the male name! ha ha

Some are kinda cheesy, I was havin fun though... :slapfloor:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Hmmm. I kind of like "Out of the Blue" - I did buy him kinda out of the blue. Wasn't looking to add any more bucks but just couldn't turn down this awesome deal. . . I like that one. The other one I was probably going to go with would be Squaw Mountain BluSummerStorm - I like that one too. 

So, it's between Squaw Mountain Out of the Blue and BluSummerStorm. What should I go with?

Thanks everyone for the ideas!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very pretty goaties.........  :greengrin:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Congrats! Mom looks just like my Spirit, minus the horns, and much cleaner/shorter hair.


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

I go for blue summer storm. I love your excitement - that's how I feel when I bring in new animals!


----------

